# Decided to quit vaping



## vapeshifter (5/11/15)

Hey everyone. So I've decided to quit vaping permanently. It has been a long 24 hours without a puff. Have to say that I miss it terribly but my mind's made up unfortunately. It was an incredible journey and I don't regret it at all. I'learnt so much and have made new genuine friends who share my love for vaping and it's flavourful journey. 
For now I will take it a day at a time and watch this space as my gear will be going on sale...including my REO 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (5/11/15)

It's sad to see you go............"Reo for sale?", lets see it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (5/11/15)

Dude, my advice is maybe keep one device. And leave ot with a family member (incase) if you dont manage - im sure you will - it will stop you from going back to cigs. Just a thought

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## vapeshifter (5/11/15)

Jakey said:


> Dude, my advice is maybe keep one device. And leave ot with a family member (incase) if you dont manage - im sure you will - it will stop you from going back to cigs. Just a thought


Thanks man but I'm not a smoker. So can't go back to that. .

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (5/11/15)

vapeshifter said:


> Thanks man but I'm not a smoker. So can't go back to that. .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


That changes things haha. Cool all the best buddy. Should you return. We will be here to welcome you. But rather stay away

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vapeshifter (5/11/15)

Thanks Jakey. I will never go to cigs. I loved vaping a helluva lot and I will go back to it...when i retire. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (5/11/15)

Always sad to have someone leave but it sounds like you made up your mind for good. 
Maybe oneday tou will make some clouds again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (6/11/15)

vapeshifter said:


> Hey everyone. So I've decided to quit vaping permanently. It has been a long 24 hours without a puff. Have to say that I miss it terribly but my mind's made up unfortunately. It was an incredible journey and I don't regret it at all. I'learnt so much and have made new genuine friends who share my love for vaping and it's flavourful journey.
> For now I will take it a day at a time and watch this space as my gear will be going on sale...including my REO
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


luck to ya'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## elvira (6/11/15)

you quit smoking and start vaping?


----------



## vapeshifter (6/11/15)

elvira said:


> you quit smoking and start vaping?


No. I wasnt a smoker when started vaping 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/11/15)

All the best to you @vapeshifter 
So long
Wish you well with your quitting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (15/11/15)

Best of luck to you mate. Always sad to see someone go, but you gotta do what you gotta do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (16/11/15)

Bets are he will be back... Quit twice myself and I always come back... So far

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gizmo (16/11/15)

Wow, sorry to hear you leaving. Wishing you all the best going forward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/11/15)

All the best @vapeshifter. At least you have a safer alternative in vaping should you return. Keep us updated please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ohmen (16/11/15)

Farewell @vapeshifter.

I don't think I'll be able to quit this tasty habit any time soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vapeshifter (17/11/15)

12th day. I still crave my flavours. But I'm getting there...a day at a time

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

